# Contado de 4 bits con 74193 ( como le meto displays )



## kavastudios (Nov 12, 2006)

Hola, ayer en la noche me arme un contador de 0 15 ascendente descente con un 74193 y furula de maravilla, intercambiando s1 y s2 puedo hacer que se detenga en un cierto valor y que a partir de ahy empieze a contar hacia atras. 

mi problema es que aunque no me lo pidieron me gustaria representar el conteo en displays , se como hacer un display de un digito pero mi problema es que nunca nos enseñaron como hacer displays de dos digitos, se que se hace conectando una salida del decodificador a la entrada de otro para que lo habilite pero estuve experimentando y nada

me podrian decir como puedo hacer para tener los dos display y asi representar mi conteo (0 a 15  y 15 a 0)

les dejo el archivo en el CM , aqui solo lo conecte con un display y cuando alcanza los valores de 10 para arriba muestra basura

Ojala me echaran la mano


----------



## nemesaiko (Nov 12, 2006)

bueno a que te mando una secuecnia de 0-15 PERO SOLO ES ascendente   pero es con C.I 74192 esto lo encontre entre mis cosas esta en CM del ciclo pasado. 
ESPERO QUE TE SIRVA LA AYUDITA DE ALGO.
SALUDOS 

LIMA-PERÚ


----------



## Apollo (Nov 14, 2006)

Hola a todos:

Estos son tres diagramas del contador Up/Dn con el 74LS192.

1.- Contador 0-99 con Up/Dn con cambio con FF.
2.- Contador 0-99 con Up/Dn con cambio con pulsador.
3.- Contador de 0-15 con Up/Dn Automático.

Espero y les sea útil la información.
Un saludo al foro


----------



## migu1350 (Jul 15, 2008)

Gracias por los circuitos pro donde me bajo de programa para abrirlos y diseñarlos espero pronta respuesta gracias.
cual version del cocodrile clips es?


----------



## sp_27 (Jul 15, 2008)

migu1350 dijo:
			
		

> Gracias por los circuitos pro donde me bajo de programa para abrirlos y diseñarlos espero pronta respuesta gracias.
> cual version del cocodrile clips es?


La extensión .CKT es de Circuit Maker


----------



## Balisti (Ene 20, 2012)

sera que alguien me pude ayudar??? necesito hacer un contador de 0 a 99 que cuente ascendente y descendente... tengo que guardar en un flip-flop tipo D el bit para q kn un push botton cambie la polaridad y cuente ascendente y descendente


----------



## miguelus (Ene 26, 2012)

Balisti dijo:


> sera que alguien me pude ayudar??? necesito hacer un contador de 0 a 99 que cuente ascendente y descendente... tengo que guardar en un flip-flop tipo D el bit para q kn un push botton cambie la polaridad y cuente ascendente y descendente



Si solo es eso, la cosa es fácil...
Mira en el fichero adjunto, está lo que pides...

Sal U2


----------

